# JAVOedge Pink Croc flip style case- in love!



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

This review is long overdue, but I wanted to take it to Arizona and California with me to see how it held up for travel. I received the JAVOedge pink croc case from the summer escapes contest (Thank you JAVOedge!) The shipping was super fast and I was so excited to receive it. I was very impressed when I first opened the box because I wasn't expecting the pink to be just the perfect kind of pink, its very toned down and not obnoxious like a bubble gum princess pink tends to be (my sisters room used to be painted the latter color ). I love the texture of the "croc" skin and it's very comfortable to read when you choose to hold it instead of using the flip function. The inside is luxuriously soft and smooth. There is also a little pocket in which you can put ID's, business cards, etc.

The flip style is perfect for the times you need to eat, but can't bear to put the book down and risk missing what happens to your favorite character. I find the angle to be perfect and at a comfortable level to read. Needless to say, there were many times when I was vacationing where I was eating messy food (hello, delicious bbq beef brisket) and was still able to read comfortably thanks to the flip case.

The kindle fits very snug inside the case and there is definitely no need to worry about it slipping out, the buttons and the on/off switch are easily accessible as well. There are also cut outs on the back for the speakers to still work (forgot to take a picture of that )- Also there is a magnet that help keeps the kindle closed. I haven't had any problems with it opening when i throw it my purse.








I think the color of the croc case in the photos is very true to color in RL.

Overall, I will definitely go back to JAVOedge when I want a new cover. There are so many I'm already drooling over like the snakeskin, Kyoto, and Cherry Blossom to name a few) Now I wish I had an Iphone and Ipad just for the cute covers


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm very glad you LOVE your flip.  I have 2 one being the snakeskin the other the purple croc.  Both are amazing and as you said very very comfortable to read with.  I'm about to try my oberon for the first time, but I really do wonder if I'll ever get used to reading with it I love my javoflips so much.  No hesitation on my end either when it comes to buying from javoedge.  Congrats on winning the contest


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Great review ! Beautiful pictures and  it is a great pink! I wanted the flower javo but they dont make it for the DX .But your pink is very tempting I have to check I think they make it for the DX


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

ok I ordered it I love the pink this will be my first flip case


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I'm very glad you LOVE your flip. I have 2 one being the snakeskin the other the purple croc. Both are amazing and as you said very very comfortable to read with. I'm about to try my oberon for the first time, but I really do wonder if I'll ever get used to reading with it I love my javoflips so much. No hesitation on my end either when it comes to buying from javoedge. Congrats on winning the contest


I switched from the Oberon to the flip case- Although i love the Oberon, the flip is lighter and less clunky to me, im definitely going to be using the flip case for awhile- well, until i order a new javoedge- Autumn's soon so I'll be needing a new one for the change of seasons.



tiggeerrific said:


> ok I ordered it I love the pink this will be my first flip case


Yay!  Im glad you're getting it, you wont be dissappointed with the ease/beauty of the flip case, ~swoon~ i really love this case!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

teanicole said:


> I switched from the Oberon to the flip case- Although i love the Oberon, the flip is lighter and less clunky to me, im definitely going to be using the flip case for awhile- well, until i order a new javoedge- Autumn's soon so I'll be needing a new one for the change of seasons.
> 
> I knew I'd always wonder if I didn't try an oberon and I love the look but your right it is clunky in comparison and I have hand issues so I'm not sure how often I can use the medici or if I can use it long term. I also find I've gotten real used to the frame around the screen so it is a bit of an adjustment to not have that. Is that odd??


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

That's the same one I have!  I have had it a couple of weeks now and love it. I do want an Oberon Hummingbird case though. Didn't know about them until after I ordered the JAVOedge.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Love that case.  It's very stylish.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

*WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.
*

Those are some gorgeous photos! Glad the case survived the road trip! Great scenery too 
Thanks for sharing the review. I'll post it on the JAVOedge Facebook Fan Page so folks can see there too. If you wouldn't mind, would you care to share on Facebook so it appears under Fan photos? These pics deserve a special place on our Facebook somewhere so people can always see them!


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> teanicole said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I'd always wonder if I didn't try an oberon and I love the look but your right it is clunky in comparison and I have hand issues so I'm not sure how often I can use the medici or if I can use it long term. I also find I've gotten real used to the frame around the screen so it is a bit of an adjustment to not have that. Is that odd??
> ...


----------

